# Meinung zu : Canon EF 35-80 Zoom 1:4-5.6 Objektiv



## rocco locco (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo an alle Forenmitglieder,

ich bin seid kurzem stolzer besitzer einer canon eos 300 d mit standard objektiv (18-55). Ich kenne mich jedoch noch nicht so genau aus und würde gerne eure meinung zu folgendem objektiv wissen: Canon EF 35-80 Zoom 1:4-5.6. wäre dieses objektiv eine sinnvolle erzgänzung zu meinem bisherigen objektiv und ist der preis von knapp 40 euro (ein bekannter will sie mir verkaufen) in ordnung?

vielen dank schonmal im vorraus

liebe grüsse

rocco


----------



## rocco locco (2. Mai 2004)

ach kommt schon, ich muss mich gleich entscheiden


----------



## Nacron (3. Mai 2004)

Das Objektiv das er dir anbietet ist für Portraitfotographie gedacht ...

In diesem bereich sind gute lichtwerte nicht umbeding notwendig da man so und so im studio bzw unter Kunst bzw Natürlichem Licht arbeitet ... 

Jetzt kommt es drauf an ob es schön klein und leicht ist ... wenn ja .. 
und falls du gerne portrait aufnahmen machen würdest kaufs dir ... es ist eine gute ergänzung zum standartobjektiv..

*Beachte:*
Die EOS 300D  hatt einen geringeren abstand von objektiv zu sensor also entspricht das objektiv einer brennweite von 45 - 90 was natürlich von normal bis leichtem tele reicht also genau den bereich den dein 18 - 55 nicht abdeckt ... (einziges manko an der eos 300 d das nur bis 55mm) ...

*Beschreibung eines ähnlichen Objektivs(weitwinkel eher mit standartobjektiv):* 
Durch ihren Brennweitenbereich von Weitwinkel bis hin zum leichten Tele bieten sie viele Objektive in einem. Das erklärt ihre große Beliebtheit bei Fotografen. Und es gibt kaum ein Einsatzgebiet, für das diese Zooms nicht geeignet sind: von der Landschaftsaufnahme bis zum Porträt, vom Schnappschuß bis zur Makroaufnahme. EF-Standard-Zooms sind echte Universal-Genies.


----------

